# 2022 Ohio Mega Bass/Knox Marine Tournament Trail/Pro Series Opens/$80 Opens schedule



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*Ohio Mega Bass 2020 Ohio Mega Bass Tournament Trail*
04/16 Indian Lake (Moundwood)
05/07 Grand Lake (Celina)
06/11 Delaware (SW Ramp)
06/26 Lake Erie (Shelby Sandusky ramp) Ohio Waters only (Still awaiting approval)
07/16 Indian Lake (Moundwood)
08/13 Alum Creek (New Galena)
08/28 Rocky Fork (North Shore)
Classic Lake Erie/Lake St Clair (Elizabeth Ramp) Wed-Thurs October 12th -13th /2022 Wind date Friday 14th
You may fish single events if we have a spot open at the qualifying events.
To qualify for classic each member must attend 4 events minimum and the team must have paid for 6 minimum.
We already have $3,000.00 donated to the classic from sponsors.
*Knox Marine TT 2018 Knox Marine Tournament Trail*
04/03 Alum (New Galena)
05/01 Pleasant Hill
06/12 Delaware
07/09 Clearfork
08/07 Alum (New Galena)
09/04 Delaware (SW Ramp)
No classic format. No single event entry’s
*Pro Open Series $300 entry http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/PR...SOPENPAGE.html*
04/02 Alum (New Galena)
04/23 Indian Lake (Moundwood)
05/14 Alum Creek (New Galena)
06/25 Lake Erie (Sandusky Shelby Ramp) Awaiting approval/ All open waters will be fishable including Canada
*$80.00 Opens index*
04/24 Indian Spring Open (Moundwood) 06/19 15th Annual Father’s Day Indian (Moundwood)
05/15 Alum Spring 08/20 Alum Late Summer 10/22 Alum Fall All at (New Galena ramp)


----------

